# Please help me



## chen (Aug 14, 2008)

I dont know if I can post my request here but I dont know where else to post it. I need to know how the chen style end. so far I've learned from here 



 . can you show my the end of the style,or is it the end? I need your help please.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 14, 2008)

Do you have a sifu?

I believe that is Laojia Yilu and that is Chen Xiaowang (19th generation Chen Family) and no that is not the end.


----------



## marlon (Aug 14, 2008)

chen said:


> I dont know if I can post my request here but I dont know where else to post it. I need to know how the chen style end. so far I've learned from here
> 
> 
> 
> . can you show my the end of the style,or is it the end? I need your help please.


 

What a magnificent form!!!  It is the first time i really see the yang form in a chen style foirm!!  Seriously though if you want to advance listen to XS
training is truth...so is the fight!

Respectfully,
marlon


----------



## bowser666 (Aug 15, 2008)

chen said:


> I dont know if I can post my request here but I dont know where else to post it. I need to know how the chen style end. so far I've learned from here
> 
> 
> 
> . can you show my the end of the style,or is it the end? I need your help please.




If you are looknig for it as a reference to skip ahead in your training I woudl advise against that. Go with the training of your Sifu if that is the case.  CMA  ( any MA for that matter) is about having patience in training and remember it is not a race !   Not to mention it coudl be a variation of what you are currently being taught and you might be learning wrong for your curriculum.


----------



## Myrmidon (Aug 16, 2008)

*Here's the complete form:*


----------



## chen (Aug 17, 2008)

Thank you for the complete form Myrmidon. Bowser666 I do want to improve my training but there is no one in my area who can teach me that form. That's the way I know how to learn more, that how I learned Tai Chi Yang Style With Sword. Now I'm learning in that way  Northern Shaolin I will improve myself and I will keep learning this way just coz I dont know any other way to learn what I want.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Aug 17, 2008)

Dear Chen since you are learning from video from my teacher's teacher Chen Xiaowang I asked my teacher about that.

My teacher said in demo videos of Chen Xiaowang, Chen Xiaowang may add Old frame and new frame. 

I don't know your location but it may be possible that there are Tai chi teachers in your area maybe we can help you.

Also if there really is no teacher in your area and you can not travel to one. The next best thing is to have some sort of teacher at least see your form and give you feedback by video or what not.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 17, 2008)

Understand that there are an awful lot of circles in CMA, particularlly Chen that cannot be seen in a video. The same goes for Yang style and Northern Shaolin, but Chen emphasises Chan Si Jin and that is a whole lot of circular energy and movement.

If this is how you plan on training I "strongly" recommend that you at least find a sifu that hold seminars that you can go to when they are in your area. And many of the Chen family do seminars throughout the US and europe these days; Chen Zhenglei, Chen Xiaowang, Chen Xiaoxing, Chen Bing.

EDIT

Also you need to know that more than one CMA sifu shows a form in video that is not exactly how it is suppose to be done for reasons of telling who thier real students are and who learned from a video and try and claim to be thier student.


----------



## chen (Aug 17, 2008)

First of all what is sifu and CMA stands for?

Ok I do have a tai chi teacher and I dont claim to be any one else student I just wanted to know more about tai chi. About that if I show my teacher what I've learnd so yes I did showed him and he think it will get my more experience. All I wanted is to see your comments and I thank you but I found what I've been looking for and Myrmidon helped me. Also I'm not from us or europe I'm from Israel. Thank You All.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 17, 2008)

sifu = teacher

And I would not ask my Yang Sifu about my Chen, Xingyi or Sanda.

And I am done


----------



## mograph (Aug 18, 2008)

chen said:


> First of all what is sifu and CMA stands for?


CMA is shorthand for "chinese martial arts".


----------

